# BASH500 Boost Table



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

We have determined that the current table on the PE website is incorrect. Some of the amps have the right one which is attached .

View attachment BASH500BoostTable.pdf


We're also checking the BASH300.

Bob


----------



## Jdiesel87 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will have to pull mine out and have a look. I was thinking of modifying my BASH500 to 1db of boost and a Fc of 13.9Hz. I have a MiniDSP that I can use to fine tune it after that. 

I was thinking of adding another 100g to each passive radiators but with my current Fc of 18.9 I think it would be pointless. I am currently using 20 washers in each PR for a total of 1000g, I believe the maximum amount of weight that can be added is 1400g. Am I wasting my time trying to get more low end of of my Quartet SDX12B? Maybe I should have built a 20" cube instead.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

20 washers times 45 grams each is a maximum of 900 grams for each PR unless they have been recently upgraded to a new maximum.


----------



## Jdiesel87 (Oct 30, 2013)

My mistake, I guess the maximum moving mass was 1200g. I was playing with Jeff's spreadsheet and I was able to add another 90g without going over the maximum. The spreadsheet also took into consideration the mass of the PR. I have already picked up some spare fender washers but haven't had a change to do any testing as I figured my current Fc was limiting me.


----------

